# Printer:  Dye Sub vs Inkjet



## blind1587 (Sep 2, 2013)

I currently have an epson r2880 which I really like for large photos.  I am looking for something to cater more towards 4x6, 5x7,6x8, etc, and faster print speeds to print a batch of photos.  What are the pros/cons to dye sub vs inkjet?  The epson is a little pricey on ink, and takes a lot of it.  Any suggestions on a printer for a larger quantity of smaller prints?  Maybe as a second printer, or if I can find a better all around printer, maybe I will ditch the Epson.

Thanks!!


----------



## EDL (Sep 2, 2013)

Today the quality between the two isn't great.  Both are capable of stunning prints.  The differences though, IMHO give the dye sub the slight nod for photos.  Most dye sub printers overlay a protective coating over the print and they are rated to last longer than inkjet prints.  Dye subs generally are faster at printing than inkjets.

One other difference is dye subs have no nozzles to clog with dried ink if it sits.  I have been the victim of clogged nozzles a number of times on inkjets and junked a few because I was never able to get them working properly again.  I was a fan of the HP printers early on because you got a new set of nozzles every time you changed the ink carts.  Not true with Epson.

Dye subs are also cheaper to operate than inkjets.  Photolabs typically use dye subs.

On the other hand, a dye sub is photo only printing and depending on the brand/model are typically limited in the paper size so you'll have to print your smaller prints on a single larger sheet.  You'll need a paper cutter.  Supplies will probably be mail order unless you have a local store that carries the dye panels.

My next printer is going to be a dye sub.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 3, 2013)

If as you say, you need to batch out a lot of smaller prints a dye-sub can be faster and less expensive to operate than a high-end inkjet. The problem with most dye-sub printers is print permanence. The high end inkjet printers beat all the dye-subs when it comes to stability and fade resistance. In that regard moving from your Epson 2880 to a dye-sub will be a step down, and depending on the dye-sub you get it can be a step off the cliff down as in well over 50% less fade resistance and as much as 90% less fade resistance. You can get the straight dope on fade resistance here: Wilhelm Imaging Research

Joe


----------



## blind1587 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you for the input......will have to think more about the pros/cons of each


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2013)

Wilhelm Imaging Research

That web site is hard to look at. :shock:


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 5, 2013)

KmH said:


> Wilhelm Imaging Research
> 
> That web site is hard to look at. :shock:



That's an understatement. He's pure nerd and I suspect doesn't realize he could use some website design help, but he's the best independent authority on the topic.

Joe


----------

